# Ecu, para armar



## solaris8 (Ago 2, 2012)

que tal compañeros buscando info de una ecu, tropece con esto....

http://www.megasquirt.info/
basicamente es una ecu para desarrollar, hay dos versiones la 2.2 y la 3, pero la que mas me intereso fue la 2.2, se ve mas facil para montarla. se basa en el micro motorola de la serie 68hc908gp32cp, y si mal no recuerdo usado en la comodore 64 , o sea esta recontra probado....
les dejo el pdf del micro. 
me gustaria saber si alguien ya la probo o si sabe que rendimiento tiene o si es tan flexible como dice en la pagina


----------



## chclau (Ago 2, 2012)

Si no me equivoco el procesador de la C64 era un 6510, un primito del 6502. El micro que vos trajiste es un microcontrolador, no un microprocesador. Estan emparentados... pero no son para nada lo mismo.

Fuera de eso... me parecen un poquito antiguos. Yo, hoy por hoy, elegiria un PIC o un MSP430. Bueno, esa es mi opinion...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 2, 2012)

Si, los componentes viejos eran robustos pero son dificiles de conseguir y si se consiguen serán caros...
Yo también me inclino por un PIC de 40 pines, bien programado y con interfaces de potencia y listo.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 2, 2012)

disculpen me equivoque, me traiciono" la neurona", es que me parecio viejito y no se porque lo relacione con la c64.....
igualmente estaria bueno ya que hay veces no se consiguen ecus en buen estado , para reparar, o caigo en las refacciones "no disponibles" y hay que cambiar toda la ecu...


----------



## marcelorenz (Ago 7, 2012)

yo fabrico clones de esa ecu, y la verdad funciona bastante bien.
existen 3 tipos de megasquirt.
la MS1 con un 68HC908GP32 @ 8Mhz, es la mas basica pero muy funcional, especialmente con los firmwares de EXTRA.
la MS2 con un 9S12C64 @ 24Mhz, es mas rapida y al ser 16 bits tiene mas resolucion que la anterior, tambien con firmwares EXTRA anda muy bien.
la MS3 con un MC9S12XEP100 @ 50Mhz, es la mas nueva, esta en pleno desarrollo por lo que dia a dia se le agregan funciones, es para uso extremo.

yo ha usado la MS1 en autos aspirados de 200HP y en autos turbo de mas de 450HP y van de maravilla, siempre en uso de competicion, en auto de calle hay que dedicarle mas tiempo porque hay que intentar tener una buena relacion prestaciones/consumo, lo que se logra con algunos dias de trabajo en la calle y en bancos de prueba.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 7, 2012)

*marcelorenz*dijo:


> yo fabrico clones de esa ecu, y la verdad funciona bastante bien.


que bueno!, cuenta mas de esas maravillas, para autos de calle entonces seria la ms1?, las otras dos en que cuales se usan?   
ahhh! que quieres decir con 





> los firmwares de *EXTRA*.


----------

